# Help in identifying knives kanji



## julius777 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello does anyones has more info or knows how to read these kanji? Does it says anything about its maker or place? Thanks


----------



## Qapla' (Jul 9, 2020)

julius777 said:


> Hello does anyones has more info or knows how to read these kanji? Does it says anything about its maker or place? Thanks


The kanji on the blade aren't very readable in this photo. The knife on the right is made by Yoshimitsu Shimahara.


----------



## julius777 (Jul 9, 2020)

Here are some more pics


----------



## julius777 (Jul 9, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> The kanji on the blade aren't very readable in this photo. The knife on the right is made by Yoshimitsu Shimahara.


Thanks. Does anyone has more info about him?


----------



## KenHash (Jul 9, 2020)

The Deba box says Kawazu Kaji Koujou (Kawazu blacksmith factory) 川津鍛冶場 of Fukuoka. It says Soeda 添田　to the left but not sure if that is the maker's last name or the town name. Don't see any website but they have a Facebook page, in Japanese here:





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





"muranokajiyasan" means the village blacksmith. Cute.

The Gyuto is by Yoshimitsu Shimabara　島原　吉光　of Nagasaki.
His website is here but again all in Japanese.





有限会社 吉光 | 九州・長崎県伝統工芸品の刃物通販｜包丁、農具の製造・島原市　鍛冶屋「吉光」


九州は、長崎県伝統工芸品の刃物の通販・鍛冶屋「吉光」。江戸時代より包丁や農具の製造を手がけ、伝承の技は、国宝級レベルと評価をいただいております。




yosimitsu.com


----------



## julius777 (Jul 9, 2020)

KenHash said:


> The Deba box says Kawazu Kaji Koujou (Kawazu blacksmith factory) 川津鍛冶場 of Fukuoka. It says Soeda 添田　to the left but not sure if that is the maker's last name or the town name. Don't see any website but they have a Facebook page, in Japanese here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## julius777 (Jul 9, 2020)

Here are more pics


----------

